# Positive News about Egypt



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

@Lanason I think you are right, we need something positive to cheer us up here. I will start with this story that made me a little bit happier today:

Taxi of Knowledge

Taxi of Knowledge: Reading on the road | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

So nobody has anything positive to share?

OK, here goes another one: From Al Masry Al Youm

An agreement between Egypt, Germany, Ethiopia and the Global Fund to fight malaria and AIDS, while simultaneously canceling much of Egypt’s debt to Germany, was signed by the Minister of Planning and International Cooperation Faiza Abul Naga on Monday.

According to the agreement, 25 percent of Egypt’s debt to Germany, or €3.3 million, will be used to eradicate malaria and support health services in Ethiopian villages. An additional 25 percent of the debt will be canceled and Egypt will not have to repay it.

In a press conference on Monday, Abul Naga said the agreement between Egypt and Germany comes within the framework of swapping debt for health related development projects.

Ethiopian Ambassador to Egypt Mahmoud Dareg said the aid would help remote villages in Ethiopia while having a positive impact on the health aspect of development work. 

He said he welcomed the initiative by both Egypt and Germany and that the three countries would cooperate in the future so that all Nile Basin states could benefit from Egypt's support.

The Egyptian government previously announced it would reject any agreements that would require Egypt to waive its property rights on a number of assets and local companies in exchange for reducing its European debts.

Abul Naga said all debt agreements signed by Egypt involve the establishment of development projects in exchange for partial or total debt reduction.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ah - been working - no time to play.

Just went up the souk, got hair gel, for son, my shirts from the cleaners and a new big bottle of water - done and dusted in a few mins - even SWMBO was impressed


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

All Egypt travel bans lifted:

All foreign nations have lifted their travel warnings for Egypt, Al-Ahram newspaper reported on Monday, citing Egypt’s minister of tourism, Mounir Fakhri Abdel-Nour.

It comes as a rare piece of good news for Egypt’s beleaguered tourism industry, badly shaken by January and February’s unrest and continuing concerns over a lack of security.

The US, Japan and Australia – some of the important sources of tourism income for Egypt – have eased their travel warnings but are advising citizens to exercise caution when visiting.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Love this!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> Love this!


Sorry but the music is beyond cheesy  I prefer this clip

From Egypt with Love


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Sorry but the music is beyond cheesy  I prefer this clip
> 
> From Egypt with Love
> 
> YouTube - ‪From Egypt With Love‬‏


Awww sweet videos. 
They made me miss egypt, little bit.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Awww sweet videos.
> They made me miss egypt, little bit.


Hi Sonrisa

Have you left already? what happened to the cat?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*No more curfew!*

The nightly curfew in Egypt imposed during protests against the government in January has been lifted. What will you do differently?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> The nightly curfew in Egypt imposed during protests against the government in January has been lifted. What will you do differently?


They had to do it now they couldn't be seen to be lifting it for Ramadan


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> They had to do it now they couldn't be seen to be lifting it for Ramadan


Yes, but is not just Ramadan. With the weather getting hotter by the day Egyptians had already returned to their "vampire" lifestyle and no one was respecting the curfew. So it's also a matter of saving face for the SCAF  Not to mention less work for them :eyebrows:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Hi Sonrisa
> 
> Have you left already? what happened to the cat?


Yes I'm in Spain! 

We gave Milky to someone I know, who out of the blue asked me if she could have her! And I was like, YESSSS you can! Just one of those lucky coincidences, because she didn't know I was looking for a home for her. 

So I'm pleased it all worked out at the end.


----------

